# Question on health



## Sultan

Hi,

I've been doing a few fighting styles for the past month and been going to the gym for about 4-5 months 3-5 times a week.

I have recently became a Vegetarian, a few friends have told me that its not wise to do this as not eating fresh fish and chicken is loss of protein and energy.

If it helps i am around 92kilos in weight and 185cm in height, cant pull much skin off the muscles when tensed but i still have a little more weight around the hips. Also i am training with the styles Muay Thai, Kickboxing and Capoeira if that helps. I also do a lot of cardio and muscle training besides the training with fighting styles.

What is your opinion on this matter?

Thanks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

You can get just as much good fats and proteins eating things like nuts and beans. It might feel a bit weird until you adjust, but you can do it. You just have to be diligent with making sure you are getting enough of the right nutrients.


----------



## Sultan

HitOrGetHit said:


> You can get just as much good fats and proteins eating things like nuts and beans. It might feel a bit weird until you adjust, but you can do it. You just have to be diligent with making sure you are getting enough of the right nutrients.


What about loosing weight, and keeping up energy, i already eat beans and someone said consume nuts. Is fish and chicken superior in terms of proteins and energy?


----------



## Life B Ez

Sultan said:


> What about loosing weight, and keeping up energy, i already eat beans and someone said consume nuts. Is fish and chicken superior in terms of proteins and energy?


Protein isn't energy carbs are. Which you'll get plenty of as a vegetarian. Your concern should be more about getting protein for recovery. You can get plenty of protein without meat, chicken and fish are popular because you get more in the same amount. So a pound of chicken is less chicken than eating a pound of spinach. You'll get comparable protein but you need to eat a much bigger salad than serving of meat.

Also my metric is a little shaky but do you mean your 1.85 meters tall? Or 1.85 centimeters tall? Or is cm a different measurement because I don't think you can be 1.85 centimeters tall...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sultan

Life B Ez said:


> Protein isn't energy carbs are. Which you'll get plenty of as a vegetarian. Your concern should be more about getting protein for recovery. You can get plenty of protein without meat, chicken and fish are popular because you get more in the same amount. So a pound of chicken is less chicken than eating a pound of spinach. You'll get comparable protein but you need to eat a much bigger salad than serving of meat.
> 
> Also my metric is a little shaky but do you mean your 1.85 meters tall? Or 1.85 centimeters tall? Or is cm a different measurement because I don't think you can be 1.85 centimeters tall...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sorry my mistake, should be 185cm tall.

When you say recovery what do you mean? Pains from training or after a strike e.g. punch to my face?


----------



## HexRei

Recovery is the period following a workout in which your muscles repair and build themselves.


----------



## Life B Ez

Sultan said:


> Sorry my mistake, should be 185cm tall.
> 
> When you say recovery what do you mean? Pains from training or after a strike e.g. punch to my face?






HexRei said:


> Recovery is the period following a workout in which your muscles repair and build themselves.


This.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy

I always wondered if it were possible to be a vegetarian or vegan and fight in MMA. I didn't think it was til the Diaz Bros and Shields came in. The one glaring weakness you can see though is their lack of strength more so with the Diaz Bros. BUT they make up for it with their ridiculous endurance and conditioning. Personally I tried the vegan route for a month. It's too hard. I lost too much weight. I think we need at least some meat especially if you're active in sports.


----------



## prospect

No_Mercy said:


> I always wondered if it were possible to be a vegetarian or vegan and fight in MMA. I didn't think it was til the Diaz Bros and Shields came in. The one glaring weakness you can see though is their lack of strength more so with the Diaz Bros. BUT they make up for it with their ridiculous endurance and conditioning. Personally I tried the vegan route for a month. It's too hard. I lost too much weight. I think we need at least some meat especially if you're active in sports.


I think that the Diaz brothers lacking in strength was a conchies decision.. that said I definitely agree being a vegetarian and an athlete is just too much work 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkmatburbank

Being a vegetarian is fine as long as you get enough protein other ways. You can get pills or eat other protein high foods. I suggest nuts, yogurt, cottage cheese, and eggs. My step brother (he is vegetarian and trains for college baseball) drink protein shakes as well.


----------

